# July 2002 Forum Stats and Forum comparison



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 20, 2002)

*July 2002 Forum Stats *
(note  there were no accurate June stats due to the server move)

July log files = 358 MB 

*July 2002 Forum Stats *
In the month of July, We've had visitors displayed 277,088+ pages, and moved 8.147 Gigabytes of data.

*The more detailed breakdown follows. *
Time Period	June 30, 2002, 10:30:04 AM to July 22, 2002, 12:39:17 PM (note last 9 days were lost from the logs)
Hits on Pages	          277,088
Total Visiting Users	  32,732
Average Users per Day	1,423.13
Total Data Transfer for month of July 2002 = 8.147 GB

*Banner Ads: *
Covers the rotating ads in top right corner. 
May 2002   # advertisers = 7  Avg      # displays per banner = 28304
June 2002   # advertisers = 7  Avg      # displays per banner = 33380
July 2002   # advertisers = 7  Avg       # displays per banner = 41663


*Membership *
*Registered Members: 867 (as of 8-20-02)

New Users by month *
Date # 
July 2002  86 
June 2002  83 
May 2002  68 
April 2002  105 
March 2002  183 
February 2002  51 
January 2002  60 
December 2001  28 
November 2001  46 
October 2001  40 
September 2001  14 
August 2001  38

*Messages *

*New Posts by month *
Date # 
July 2002  6401 
June 2002  6641 
May 2002  5177 
April 2002  4664 
March 2002  5926 
February 2002  2620 
January 2002  2855 
December 2001  858 
November 2001  1504 
October 2001  1314 
September 2001  493 
August 2001  110

*New Threads by Month *
 Date # 
July 2002  376 
June 2002  401 
May 2002  320 
April 2002  278 
March 2002  425 
February 2002  221 
January 2002  287 
December 2001  95 
November 2001  147 
October 2001  129 
September 2001  80 
August 2001  73


*Forum Comparison*
We have been doing a comparison of MartialTalk with other forums known to us over the last 8 months.  Based on our research, we have concluded that MartialTalk is the #4 martialarts forum online.  Thank you everyone for making us a success!

A brief sampling follows:
This is based on 1 wk change.
MartialTalk BudoSeek aBudokan defend.net swordforum.com ebudo.com aikiweb.com Kung Fu Mag BladeForums

This is "New in the last week"
Posts 1614 167 103 276 2789 563 593 2458 6973
Threads 114 25 15 46 281 101 50 148 780
Members 25 23 6 32 94 25 26 33 79

This is rankings 1-9 based on  info above:
Position in Top Forums - New posts 4 8 9 7 2 6 5 3 1
Position in Top Forums - New Threads 4 8 9 7 2 5 6 3 1
Position in Top Forums - New Members 6 7 8 4 1 6 5 3 2


I'll explain this a little bit... Compared to 1 week ago, we're averaging where I thought we were. 
We are definately in the top 4 of the 9 we've been tracking.

Based on this, the top forums are:
1 - Bladeforums - specialty for blades
2 - swordforums - specialty is sword arts
3 - Kung Fu Mag forums - CMA
4 - MartialTalk - general arts forum
5 - aikiweb.com - Akido
6 - ebudo.com - Japanese
7 - defend.net - General
8 - BudoSeek - General
9 - abudokan.com - general


This is again based on a 1 week sampling. We will be releasing a more detailed (and easier to read) report in early September.

I want more forums to use in this comparison to truely get a more accutate number.  
===========

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 20, 2002)

It looks like we're number one among general fora! Only specialized blade/sword fora and a kung fu forum is higher by this analysis!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 20, 2002)

Now, before someone says "Well X has more posts..." etc, thats right.  E-Budo has 2X the total posts as us, and I wont even go into the Million plus on Blade forums. (Man, thats a lot!).  What we are doing is tracking 'changes over a time period'.  Its one thing to say "We have 2000 members" its another to say "We had 200 new sign ups" or "we had 200 new posts".

One of our goals is to make MT the best we can, and based on everyones feedback we're doing pretty good. 

:asian:


----------

